# Just got a Glock 48



## LostColo (Nov 8, 2020)

Actually 3rd Glock 48 after both grown sons traded their G43s for theirs..REALLY nice, feels great in the hand. Traded my Glock 26..liked it but fatness made it harder to carry. Got $600 on trade for G26/4. 

Nice mix for my Glock 17 and Glock 42....Sons-Glock 17 and Glock 45...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The G48 is a great gun. Shoots wonderfully


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostColo said:


> Actually 3rd Glock 48 after both grown sons traded their G43s for theirs..REALLY nice, feels great in the hand. Traded my Glock 26..liked it but fatness made it harder to carry. Got $600 on trade for G26/4.
> 
> Nice mix for my Glock 17 and Glock 42....Sons-Glock 17 and Glock 45...


Congrats, 
Good luck
600$ on trade ? I have to ask, lol.


----------



## LostColo (Nov 8, 2020)

pic said:


> Congrats,
> Good luck
> 600$ on trade ? I have to ask, lol.


Actually sold on consignment..3 extra mags, a holster..$600..walked away with $480...-48 was $520 out the door...at a different place.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LostColo said:


> Actually sold on consignment..3 extra mags, a holster..$600..walked away with $480...-48 was $520 out the door...at a different place.


Good deal, safe shooting. Consignment WTG


----------

